# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  Mirror کردن دو تا دیتابیس روی دو تا سرور؟

## Mohammad_1984

سلام

فرض کنید:
سرور 1: دیتابیس A
سرور 2: دیتابیس A
(دیتابیس A روی هر دو سرور عین هم هستند.)

میخوام هر تغییری در دیتابیس A روی سرور 1 داده شده, در همون لحظه همون تغییرات روی دیتابیس A روی 

سرور 2 هم اعمال شود. در واقعا یه جورایی میرور شوند.

آیا در Sql 2008 همچین امکانی هست؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
بله به چند روش مختلف.
یکی استفاده از Database Mirroring .
یکی استفاده از Log Shipping
یکی استفاده از Replication .
که هرکدوم کاربرد خاص خودشو دارند.
شما باید مشخص کنید دقیقا کار شما چی هست. ؟ آیا از هردو دیتابیس میخواهید همزمان استفاده کنید.
یا میخواهید یکی به صورت Standby باشد و اگر مشکلی شد جایگزین دیتابیس اصلی شود.

----------


## Mohammad_1984

ممنون از پاسختون

میخوام یه پشتیبان از دیتابیس اصلی داشته باشم تا در صورت مشکل در سرور اصلی, سوئیچ کنیم روی سرور پشتیبان

چه روشی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

برای این حالتی که فرمودید گزینه Log Shipping  و  Database Mirroring کاربرد داره. ولی تفاوتهایی هم باهم دارند که مهمترین فرقشون در این هست که اگر از Log Shipping استفاده کنید از دیتابیس پشتیبان نیز میتوانید به صورت گزارشی ازش استفاده کنید ولی نمیتوانید در اطلاعات تغییری بدید. ولی در Database Mirroring تا دیتابیس به حالت اصلی برنگرده نمیتوانید با دیتابیس پشتیبان کار کنید.
این هم زمانی کاربرد داره که فرضا شما سرورتون در جای دیگه هست و افراد اون مجموعه فقط میخوان از دیتابیس گزارش بگیرن که اینجا Log Shipping به کار شما می آید.

----------


## Dariuosh

> در Database Mirroring تا دیتابیس به حالت اصلی برنگرده نمیتوانید با دیتابیس پشتیبان کار کنید.


 یه سوال
اگه ویتنس داشته باشیم در صورتی که مشکلی برا دیتایه اصلی پیش بیاد اون خودش سوییچ میکنه رو دیتای میرر , حالا اگه وینتس نداشتیم چطوری باید دیتایه میرر رو از اون وضعیت در بیاریم ؟

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
در این حالت باید با ALTER DATABASE دستی Role رو عوض کنین

----------


## issa_nagheri

با SQL 2000 هم میشه؟؟

----------


## AminSobati

Mirroring از نسخه 2005 معرفی شد

----------


## delete4all

> برای این حالتی که فرمودید گزینه Log Shipping  و  Database Mirroring کاربرد داره. ولی تفاوتهایی هم باهم دارند که مهمترین فرقشون در این هست که اگر از Log Shipping استفاده کنید از دیتابیس پشتیبان نیز میتوانید به صورت گزارشی ازش استفاده کنید ولی نمیتوانید در اطلاعات تغییری بدید. ولی در Database Mirroring تا دیتابیس به حالت اصلی برنگرده نمیتوانید با دیتابیس پشتیبان کار کنید.
> این هم زمانی کاربرد داره که فرضا شما سرورتون در جای دیگه هست و افراد اون مجموعه فقط میخوان از دیتابیس گزارش بگیرن که اینجا Log Shipping به کار شما می آید.


سلام
ممنون از راهنماییتون
جسارتا اینو یکم بیشتر توضیح میدین  "ولی در Database Mirroring تا دیتابیس به حالت اصلی برنگرده نمیتوانید با دیتابیس پشتیبان کار کنید" 
منم دقیقا یه سرور hp دارم که کار اصلیمون با sql 2008 , 2014  هست و حالا میخایم یه سرور hp دیگه اضافه کنیم و اطلاعات از سرور اصلی به صورت خودکار رویه سرور دوم هم mirror باشه فقط فقط برای پشتیبانی که اگه سرور اصلی مشکلی برخورد بتونیم سریع سوییچ کنیم رو سرور دوم

سوال دیگم اینه که فقط از طریق تنظیمات نرم افزاری تویه دیتا بیس انجام میشه یا نه کار شبکه ای هم داره !؟
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------

